#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> czajkowski: when's our next meeting?
<dholbach> czajkowski: we should get some people working on https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-ngo-team :-D
<czajkowski> dholbach: gonna tackle that tomorrow
<dholbach> yeehaw :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> does somebody want to get in touch with these people: http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/milieudefensie-friends-of-the-earth-netherlands-%E2%80%93-ngo-interview/#comment-126 ?
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-07-09
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<Cheri703_> dholbach: I am new to this whole ngo thing, but I assume you guys are aware of this: http://basebox.ngoinabox.org/ ?
<Cheri703> looks like it hasn't been updated since 2008 (at least several pages of their site)
 * Cheri703 is downloading it to see just how out of date it might be
<dholbach> Cheri703, I think highvoltage mentioned it once
<Cheri703> ok
<dholbach> personally, I never looked into it yet
 * highvoltage emerges
<Cheri703> I'll let you know what I find out :)
<highvoltage> ah that wasn't me
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-07-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Canaimero-5ad2> hola
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-07-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-07-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-06-30
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> @_
<meetingology> MooDoo: Error: "_" is not a valid command.
<MooDoo> lol ooops
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-01
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-04
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-07-06
<jhon_april> hi
